# On your marks, get set/ready/steady, go!



## Cracker Jack

Hello.  I would like to know how these 3 commands given to athletes before the start of a sprint or a dash are translated in your languages respectively.

On your mark, in some entries in the internet, it is on your marks.  I don't know if this is another AE-BE difference. The athlete's body is nearly parallel to the ground with the fingertips supporting the upper trunk and one leg extended, while the other flexed.  The torso is also flexed.

Get set.  The buttocks are slightly elevated but the first position is relatively maintained.

Go.  The athlete runs and goes for the sprint.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## antonio_smis

In italian language you say:
1) Pronti?  Pronounce like a question
2) Attenti!
3) Via!  and the athlete starts.


----------



## Honour

TR
yerlerinize (to your places/slots)
hazır (ready)
başla (start)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

In Mexico.-
-En sus marcas
-¿Listos?
-¡¡¡Fuera!!!


----------



## Outsider

Doing a little web search, I've concluded that there are several ways to say this in Portuguese, but ones I found more often were:

on your marks: _aos seus lugares_
get set: _prontos_
go: _já, largar_ or _partida_, but more often (at least in Portugal) just the sound of the whistle


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

*Auf die Plätze, fertig, los!*


----------



## Nali

En Argentina:
preparados, listos, ya
o
en sus marcas, listos, ya


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*למקומות* (_la-mekomot_, lit. "to the places")
*היכון* (_hikon_, "be ready")
*!צא* (_tse_, "go!")


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

na mesta (на места) - to your places
pozor (позор) - ready
sad (сад) - go


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot for all your replies.


----------



## andersxman

In Danish it would be:

Klar!

Parat!

Start!


----------



## aurette

Hello, 

Nobody said nothing about Romanian 

*pe locuri*
*fiţi gata*
*start*

**


----------



## Henryk

Dutch:

Op uw plaatsen, klaar voor de start, af!


----------



## Stéphane89

French:

*A vos marques* (on your marks) = On your marks
*Prêts ?* (Ready?) = Get set
*Partez/Go* (Go) = Go


----------



## Lugubert

_Swedish_
På era platser = on your places
Färdiga = ready
Gå = walk (!)


----------



## claudine2006

antonio_smis said:


> In italian language you say:
> 1) Pronti? Pronounce like a question
> 2) Partenza
> 3) Via! and the athlete starts.


----------



## kgleoite

In Irish
bígí ullamh, réidh, gluaisigí


----------



## diamania

Henryk said:


> Dutch:
> 
> Op uw plaatsen, klaar voor de start, af!


  Or: Naar de start, klaar, af!

( which is used in speedskating and things)


----------



## Outsider

More replies.


----------



## janek

Polish:

Na miejsca!
Gotów!
Start!


----------



## Slovene

*Slovenian*:

Na mesta
Pozor
Zdaj


----------



## )o(Akasha)o(

in spanish
Preparados
listos
YA


----------



## ALOV

diamania said:


> Or: Naar de start, klaar, af!
> 
> ( which is used in speedskating and things)


 
Interesting, I've never heard this before.
I mostly hear: 
Op uw plaatsen (at your marks)
Klaar? (ready)
Start!


----------



## Thomas1

*Mod note:*
*This was a new thread, I merged it to this one to avoid redundancies.*

Hi, 


How do you say that in your languages please? I'd also apprexiate a translation into English if you could provide it. 
Other English variants can be:
_Ready, (off)set, go!_
_Get set go!_

In Polish we say:
_Gotowi, do biegu, start._
Ready, to the run, start.


Thank you in advance,
Tom


----------



## Lillita

*Hungarian:*

_1.- Elkészülni! Vigyázz! Kész! Tűz! Rajt!_
_2.- Vigyázz! Kész! Rajt!_

1.- Prepare! Don't move! Ready! Fire! Go!
2.- Don't move! Ready! Go!


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish*:

1) Paikoillanne - On your places
2) Valmiina / Valmiit - Ready
3) Nyt - Now


----------



## irene.acler

antonio_smis said:


> In italian language you say:
> 1) Pronti?  Pronounce like a question
> 2) Attenti!
> 3) Via!  and the athlete starts.





> Originally Posted by *antonio_smis*
> In italian language you say:
> 1) Pronti? Pronounce like a question
> 2) Partenza
> 3) Via! and the athlete starts.


I agree with Antonio's version. I always say "pronti, attenti, via!".


----------



## .Lola.

In *Czech*:

Připravit ke startu (Get ready to start)
Pozor (Attention)
Teď  (Now)


----------



## daoxunchang

It's strange because we seem to have only two words for this process, the first word 预备 meaning "ready" stretched long to cover your first two. "Go" is 跑.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
На старт,
Внимание,
Марш!

(Na start, vnim*a*niye, marsh)
Внимание is the Russian for 'attention'.


----------



## Nizo

Hello, everyone!  In the United States, at the beginning of a footrace, we usually say *on your marks, get set, go!*  More casually, for any kind of competition, you often hear *(get) ready, (get) set, go!*  I believe the equivalent British expression is _ready, steady, go!_

How do you say this in your languages?

French:  _à vos marques, prêts, partez !_

Thanks! / Dankon!


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
1) 各就各位！ (Everybody on your marks!)
2) 預備！ (Brace!)
3) 起！ (Start!) (Usually in the fourth or first tone)

p.s. I remember in Japanese, "ready, go!" was せーのっ！. I'm not sure though; I hope someone could confirm that


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Λάβετε θέσεις!»* [ˈlavete ˈθesis] --> _take positions!_
The construction is 2nd p. pl. present imperative of the v. *«λαμβάνω»* [lamˈvano] < Classical v. *«λαμβάνω» lămbánō* --> _to take, grasp_ (PIE *sleh₂gʷ- _to take, grasp_ cognate with the isolated Eng. latch < OEng. læccan, _to seize_) + accusative pl. of the fem. noun *«θέση»* [ˈθesi] (nom. sing.) < Classical deverbal 3rd declension fem. noun *«θέσις» tʰésis* (nom. sing.), *«θέσεις» tʰéseis* (nom. pl.) --> _setting(s), placing(s), position(s)_ < Classical v. *«τίθημι» títʰēmĭ* --> _to put (away), lay (down), fix, make, place, set up, establish, create_ (PIE *dʰeh₁- _to put, lay down, create_ cf Latin facere, Proto-Germanic *dōną > Ger. tun, Eng. do, Dt. doen; the Greek reduplicated athematic present is also found in Skt. ददामि (dadhāmi), _to give_, Av. daδąmi, _idem_).

*«Έτοιμοι!»* [ˈetimi] --> _(be) ready!_
Derives from the Byzantine phraseme *«ἐστε ἕτοιμοι» este étoimoi* --> _you (2nd p. pl.) be ready_ < Classical adj. *«ἑτοῖμος/ἕτοιμος, -η, -ον» hĕtoîmŏs* (masc.) & *«ἕτοιμος» hétoimŏs* (masc.), *«ἑτοίμη» ĕtoímē* (fem.), *«ἕτοιμον» hétoimŏn* (neut.) --> _at hand, ready, prepared, active, zealous_ (with obscure etymology).

*«Πάμε!»* [ˈpame] --> _Let's go!_
«Πάμε» is 1st p. pl. present indicative of the MoGr v. *«πάω»* [ˈpa.o] < Byzantine Gr. verb *«πάγω» págō*, aphetic of Classical verb *«ὑπάγω» hŭpágō* --> _to go away, withdraw, retire_ < Compound; prefix, preposition, and adverb *«ὑπό» hŭpό* --> _under, below_ (PIE *upo- _under_ cf Lat. sub) + verb *«ἄγω» ágō* --> _to lead_ (PIE *h₂eǵ- _to drive, draw out or forth, move_ cf Skt. अजति (ájati), _to drive, throw_, Av. azaiti, _idem_, Lat. agere, Arm. ածեմ (acem), _to pour, strike_).


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
1. ichi ni tsuite: get to the position!
2. youi: ready!
3. don: thump! (onomatopoeia)



Messquito said:


> p.s. I remember in Japanese, "ready, go!" was せーのっ！. I'm not sure though; I hope someone could confirm that


せーの refers to a kind of shout when you try to do something, as in whoop-a-daisy or heave-ho! in English.


----------



## mataripis

Not common in Tagalog.English is commonly used. Umayos (on your mark) , handa (ready) , takbo/ simula ( run,go/ start)


----------

